# Chicago/Chicagoland Group



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

Anyone?

I would love to meet some people in the area with similar issues. I'm pretty isolated and would like to change that. I started attending college again last fall and am now a full time student. I'm not making any friends though, largely because I'm afraid of what they'll think once they get to actually know me.

It's kind of hard to hide that you've been living like a hermit.

So I would really like to meet other people who that wouldn't be as much an issue with.


----------



## Fireflies (Sep 3, 2011)

*I'm near there...*

Hi there.

I actually live just outside of Milwaukee, WI. My husband works in the Chicago area, so I end up going to Old Orchard in Skokie about once a month while he's in a meeting. We're planning something a little nicer like an overnighter at a downtown hotel one of these times.

I'm very shy, but I'm one of those types that can look normal on the outside while I'm melting on the inside. I'm pretty good (not great!) at making conversation and helping another person feel comfortable with me. In fact, I make it a goal to focus on the other person's comfort and interests...probably a coping technique started years ago to take the pressure off of me. It works! With outgoing people, I let them do most of the talking and with shy people, I do most of the talking so they continue to feel comfortable...and I do too.

I was a shut-in from 14-18 years old, then went off to college. My first time around wasn't successful because I didn't attend class as I should have out of utter terror. I also dropped any course that had a speech as a requirement...yeesh. I went back in my mid-20s and graduated though.

I'd love to meet fellow SA people. I never in my life met someone who said they had SA...maybe shy people, but not as shy as me I don't think.

I'll keep checking back to see if others reply.

Take care!!!


----------



## Fireflies (Sep 3, 2011)

I'll bring bologna sandwiches!


----------



## djkrazyt (Aug 18, 2011)

i live in dundee, il right by c-ville & elgin and i attend harper college


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

I stopped checking this because no one responded! Your post is particularly interesting Fireflies because it mirrors my timeline somewhat.

I've met with another poster and it was a good experience. Maybe if we get a few more responses we can start planning something?

I'm not a fan of bologna, though.


----------



## Fireflies (Sep 3, 2011)

Liverwurst?


----------



## Dusk1990 (Nov 1, 2011)

I'd totally come if we get more people, I havent met anyone else with SA either =)


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

Awesome! This is looking like it might happen.

"Support group" might be a bit strong for what I intended but I envisioned just getting together and doing something where people in the area could get introduced to each other..

After that we could schedule stuff like meeting for drinks or getting together for a movie or maybe do something in the city. Something that gets us out but where we're surrounded by people who understand our idiosyncrasies.

Respond if you are interested in that at all and I'll compile a list of people. Recommending an activity would be helpful too.

I probably should have titled this "Chicago/Chicagoland" though.

Edit: Thanks for the title change Drew!


----------

